# What is wrong with steelies and spacers?



## jackilus (Jan 16, 2005)

The guys at Costco are always complaining about my setup. I'm running 15" OEM steelies and H&R hubcentric spacers (5mm & 15mm).

When I get my tires rotated, they always say they don't work on wheels with spacers, and they have a hard time dialing in the torque because of the spacers, specifically with steel wheels. Something about their torque sticks....

Am I endangering my children by running steelies with spacers?


----------



## phatz314 (Jan 13, 2011)

jackilus said:


> Am I endangering my children by running steelies with spacers?


short answer: yes

longer answer: but only a little. Are you using OEM lugs, or did you get appropriate length (longer) lugs? Spacers basically add another failure point. If everything's tight and working properly, then you probably won't have any issues. But, they require extra care in fitting and extra checking and maintenance. The extra care necessary makes it an extra liability that most chain stores won't touch. Bear in mind also that spacers are illegal in some states.


----------



## jackilus (Jan 16, 2005)

Makes sense. And it wouldn't surprise me if spacers are illegal in AZ. I have the proper hardware, but a Costco tech killed my rear hub somehow, so that's a lesson for me... 


Blue headlights bug me.


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

I think the problem at hand here is that you let Costco work on your car. :screwy:


----------



## dblock (Feb 14, 2006)

can I see a picture of your car? I wanna see a flush steel wheel setup!:beer:


----------



## jackilus (Jan 16, 2005)

AWhiteRabbit said:


> I think the problem at hand here is that you let Costco work on your car. :screwy:


 word booty


----------



## jackilus (Jan 16, 2005)

dblock said:


> can I see a picture of your car? I wanna see a flush steel wheel setup!:beer:


 OK you asked for it. I wouldn't dare post this in the MKIV forum with my sport springs and balloon tires.. it's not flush but still looks better than with no spacers. Here's a crappy pic for fun, doesn't really say much but it's the only pic I have since I took off the spacers. Trying to sell my Aristos, which is why I have the goofy steel wheels on to begin with. Some fine day it'll be widened beetle steelies or maybe just a set of RCs or CHs. I need to make more money.


----------

